# Metal Detecting



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Anyone here that can give an idea on what's a good beginners unit? Thinking about taking it up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I did a lot of research on beginners metal detectors last year before I bought one. Settled for the Garrett 350 Ace. Reasonably priced/ decent functions/good reviews.

I like mine fine


----------



## tparker81 (Jul 13, 2013)

Agreed on the ace 350, good beginner buy in price and plenty of machine. I started with the "A T Pro" and was a bit of overkill at first, but turned out to be one awesome machine. Be sure to purchase a "pin-pointer" to go with detector, makes life easier. If just wanting to try one out for the weekend they can be rented at Alexander Enterprises in south Houston. Believe it is off of college and 45. Guy likes to talk but very helpful.

Alexander Enterprises 713-946-6399


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

The Ace 350 is a good beginner machine. There are lots of metal detecting clubs around the area and most of the members will go out of their way to assist beginners in learning the equipment, the local laws on public property, and tactics for successful hunting. Great way to meet some friendly folks and have fun at the club hunts too.

https://www.facebook.com/tomballmdclub

If you are on the North side, Doug and Wayne at Metal Detecting Stuff have any detector you could want and even some good used machines. They are good guys to deal with.

http://metaldetectingstuff.com/


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Ace 250 or 350 are good machines, but I like the Fisher F2 over the ace series, F2 has better tones(personal preference) and faster response for better target separation in trashy areas. If you get a pin pointer start with the $15 Harbor Freight model. There are better ones to be had, but for a starter unit it will do fine, I still have mine(7 yrs and counting) and use it as a backup to my Garrett pro pointer. I have purchased items from both Alexander Ent. and Metal detecting Stuff, Doug and Wayne are great guys and support the hobby to the max, you can't go wrong dealing with either.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Wife gave me a detector a couple yrs ago, have used it some...found a few "submerged hot wheels" with my kid. Ha! Took it to the beach once and found all the old style peel em back beer can tabs.

What interesting things have you all found??


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Mostly a bunch of junk but some old silver coins. Best find was probably a gold and diamond ring. Don't hunt with it much, but I know some old retired guys that hunt just about every day and have paid for their detectors many times over and then some with what they have found.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Bearwolf34 said:


> Took it to the beach once and found all the old style peel em back beer can tabs.


I've been wanting to get a detector but am afraid this is all I'll find :headknock.
Is this just part of the deal until/if you find the 'needle in a haystack' item?


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Hollywood1053 said:


> I've been wanting to get a detector but am afraid this is all I'll find :headknock.
> Is this just part of the deal until/if you find the 'needle in a haystack' item?


Beach hunting is all about timing. If you hunt there after a storm has churned up the surf and washed in coins and rings that have been sitting out of reach for years or washed out sand that has buried items too deep, you can find some worthwhile stuff. You can discriminate out a lot of trash, but sometimes you have to clean the trash items from an area to find the good items. And if you want to find gold rings you will have to dig pulltabs because they read the same on a detector.

If you put in the time researching old home sites or places that saw a lot of activity in the past you greatly increase your treasure/trash ratio. Club planted hunts can be quite profitable too if you find the buried tokens for gold and silver coins, metal detectors, cash, and other prizes.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Here's what some folks are digging up.

https://www.facebook.com/tomballmdclub/photos_stream


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

There are quite a few metal detecting forums out there that provide a lot of info on any machine you can imagine. Friendly Metal Detecting is the one I spend the most time on. Check them out and you may learn more than you can imagine is out there.

As for the saltwater hunting, the beginner level machines listed above are very limited for that purpose. Saltwater is very mineralized and drive those type of detectors crazy. That is not to say it isn't possible to find things, it is just much more difficult. There are detectors that handle that environment much better but they are more expensive. If you plan on doing a lot of wet sand hunting you might want to save your money and buy a better model.


----------

